# Oz Life - where I live and more!



## gumbud (Jun 21, 2018)

just had an idea after eating some canny cookies! it would be nice for me at least to hear about were others live; how and why?

I live way way up north in OZ - west oz to be precise in an area that we call 'the top end' and which stretches from the far west - our place to the far east - their place - queensland to be precise.

Up here we only have two seasons - the dry and the wet - right now it is dry [winter] best weather with very cold 14C mornings and not so hot 30 C middays but no rain for a few more months until the rainy season and the cyclone season too.

I live in a small outback town called Derby - pronounced derby and NOT darby - of 9,000 souls approx probably 50-50 of black and white - yes we still can use black and white at least locally. I have worked with Aborigines all my working life out here - live with them and among them ; party with them and bury them sometimes!

We have one WW store and one IGA store and then a smattering of useful businesses from garages to haberdashery - enough to survive on. I live on an 8 acre block with my own flock of kangaroos who don't believe they belong to me - 4 dogs who can never catch a kangaroo and one cat. We have a main house and one granny flat where you can stay with us - BUT it is full at the moment with rellies NO not wellies - rellies!

I have been to CA once so I know what you all look like and driven down what my BIL calls Ho Chi Min avenue in downtown Richmond! I have also crossed chopsticks in their amazing Chinese emporium.

Our main hobbies here are fishing [we live on the coast I think?] - footie watching of course [that is AFL not soccer] and hunting bush tucker - in season!

Your turn now - oz oz ozzie cum on!


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 21, 2018)

gumbud said:


> !
> 
> Your turn now - oz oz ozzie cum on!



No, not yet.

I need more!

Good...great read!

Got pics?


----------



## gumbud (Jun 22, 2018)

yes got pics but being new here have to work out how to upload - any simple instructions??


----------



## Keesha (Jun 22, 2018)

Yes. See the square window beside the globes to the right ..............^^
Click that and a square will open up asking where you’d like your pics to come from. There’s a button you press called ‘ ‘computer’ . Pressing that brings up your own photo library. Choose your photo and just under that tab is another tab that uploads them here to the site. Remember that they have to be a certain size so you may want to copy them before cropping. I usually go with the ‘advanced’ option. 

I want to see pics of your kangaroos and 4 dogs 
please. :grin:


----------



## gumbud (Jun 22, 2018)

I did that but when I got to upload file bar it kept disappearing as I attempted to click on it??


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 22, 2018)

Fishing?? Fresh water fish??What kind?
.


----------



## gumbud (Jun 22, 2018)

first I'm not a fishing buff - but our major river is the mighty Fitzroy but it seems to be quite muddy and has crocs in it too - but I think they do fish salmon from there?

ps: how's the floods at the moment??


----------



## gumbud (Jun 22, 2018)

first I'm not a fishing buff - but our major river is the mighty Fitzroy but it seems to be quite muddy and has crocs in it too - but I think they do fish salmon from there? there are many tourist websites which will probably have more info than I

https://www.australia.com/en-us/places/broome-and-surrounds/guide-to-the-kimberley.html


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 22, 2018)

gumbud said:


> ps: how's the floods at the moment??


No floods in my area...I am Northwest of Dallas Texas.


----------



## gumbud (Jun 22, 2018)

got an old school friend lives in one of the Dallas suburbs - how is dallas?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2018)

Interesting to hear about you and OZ, Gumbud.  Wish you could post some photos. Keep trying.

Crocs in the waters with salmon?  You've got some scary critters down there I've heard. You're a brave people!


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 22, 2018)

gumbud said:


> yes got pics but being new here have to work out how to upload - any simple instructions??



I use imgur for photo storage
copy the BBC code from there
paste here


----------



## gumbud (Jun 22, 2018)

that sounds easy - watch me stuff it up!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 22, 2018)

gumbud said:


> got an old school friend lives in one of the Dallas suburbs - how is dallas?


Getting crowded!!!


----------



## gumbud (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (Jun 22, 2018)

gumbud said:


>



N-I-C-E

hate to ask, but

Snakes?


----------



## gumbud (Jun 22, 2018)

bugger all the kangas have disappeared - they were there a minute ago?  Snakes - well they don't do chorus shows if that's what ya mean - often come out at night and if you go out without any lighting you can step on them . Dogs coming up next!


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 22, 2018)

gumbud said:


> bugger all the kangas have disappeared - they were there a minute ago?  Snakes - well they don't do chorus shows if that's what ya mean - often come out at night and if you go out without any lighting you can step on them . Dogs coming up next!



Glad you got the pic thing in hand.
Imgur?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 22, 2018)

gumbud said:


>


You did it Gumbud. :clap: Congratulations !!!
Now if you could just herd in all the ‘Roos ‘ we’d be tickled pink


----------



## gumbud (Jun 22, 2018)

yes Imgur - but does it only load up all the same size or can you adjust?


----------



## gumbud (Jun 22, 2018)

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBwgHBgkIBwgKCgkLDRYPDQwMDRsUFRAWIB0iIiAdHx8kKDQsJCYxJx8fLT0tMTU3Ojo6Iys/RD84QzQ5OjcBCgoKDQwNGg8PGjclHyU3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3N//AABEIAHYArQMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAABBQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFAAIDBAYBB//EADoQAAIBAwMCAwUHAgYCAwAAAAECAwAEERIhMQVBEyJRBhRhgZEjMnGhscHw0eEVM0JSYvEWJERTkv/EABgBAAMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgME/8QAIhEAAgICAgIDAQEAAAAAAAAAAAECERIhA0ETMRQyUSIE/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwDF9J6fN1K srGAF5ZnVMHIUAcse4AAzRm/9kZ7nrlt0mS7gdZ7d7mK8VCRIi uNyRnH/dCfZ7qNxZzXEltfrYSSRFPHa3MhAOxA7qeDkdge Mkofae51QyP7UmeSPxPDlewzLErDDDV8cYwODp JGaj2QW7f2GuSY44b6OSO6jkCj3d42DIM/dYA m9DZehSWfVYbG/mge9ktpp5rTDf8Ar4jZ1DOMebAzj4b7c3eg9au94J vm5jty6QzzRF3fWCG3YE4yNhngg7VXbqqyR2fidXMk1vDJAks9qGlRXyhBfGWXST3JGM8nFOkU1oop0WV7i1jFwnus1p72btl8kUQHnLfFT5SPUj1ohB7IXTiBXudDzRowBtnMaagCoaTO2xGTggVVlnSLpK9Kg6wPc5pdUymEggZHG2QNlJXg4zVu3vIJruEm5s5LqKNdFzNYxs6BQABrI3K uDstKkTRlrgELJlsYyp0nbIPrTFkV5CpYjSBqOPvYp80eXkw2sAka zb81CcY3HJOaOgXotorSQtpwQCCMfr dVrQeLGQQqtkKMnvXbDV7hcaN2jGdPzHFXtIjhkZYwi6gEJHbnPzqaNdVY25cECPWNQ5NRxsYwChI0kaW9KdDolmOsDzYG2Byag8scqEt/lrjfihrZi6Y 5OssQxOWDA57en7V1cMycgBt19cU2dyCQNJVMHb4jeo4pcSYP4iqoEiZgZWMpO0i4Zf VUoYwZlUsTpzztVtZd/DUeRfujPf1 e9NjAGvGkNnv2qmWdhZy2rJxuAKboOxOFJ5Ap7sUjUDGr4U1WZh5gNqyYzjuoBDkL2BqC4hO7yt5iMlRzkbipJY9Y4PrtXJHadgcHVg5A2z/N6pImilBIVwASByQe1OSVTqJjJBPc4/H86kmj0MRg5K6sr3I5qOa0ZnJjH4h6Yyzb3pIGVzjbOcYFSSRpL/ljz84zzv2qnbyABSfugb4q GjABjfG3OmqETdCR3vo7ZjjJyfhuN/lVV0CudXlIP1ohYLnqCOudTrpPpvtQ65cLMwYZBcj50hv0PnP2e2CdjuacCSuxyD61C WiKoeO/pXWJTyqQB6mlRNCkYqNjt3 FU7l/Oyg4BPbtUzyqys5U8YJA5qpJnWX7NzmmhpBPoMpjumRseZDn44ove3jWMYaGHxFSfAWQZG26g/KgfRRi71OvCY tHeo2zRdNuWcFhFfpq/Axt/ah6NVuJP7T28NpcxXFgoSC7gWRVB2GfT51n3QMm4zz8qK9K6rI1snS7oLp0kW8vDRE/H0pph99jVpF03QJXV3lHpgf6v1/WpV7RliCvL4ZwnmzmnBA8g3w/FNuMwzEINaqcMRtUfiDx421EK5xn0qUFEh ymHw706QfbbkBSeO9QyAB876WAYZ m5qWfQHccsQuTxgU2UPzk43ODkH9qcAwGSMGoXkCvo1af9pp sggae/wCNRQHWciRc9qShTNkbZA3Xim3A8MxyAZGrcemxqJnTxCQ22OB NNAPfeUrp2A7cfhXDkeV9zzsaWQ5JQgSAflmpcsu NzzmimSCItTGQgjOgnHxopaRloxrGoBchVqlNayRHK5yRvRLp8jW6rKp8qjaqZQQ6DoivbYy5ZRIATztQ7qVv8A 1MBvodtvn/aiXRHLGJAq6tQIGaKSdLinnmkGRqJIFTY60ZAK7JJlT5iuB8NqfgvOA68Hy/jWlTo/glS2GyfoK6bG1hkJkIZ9uO1PJE0ZeSGQS5DeXPGMYFMaLchBqw2CrelbEWdpImy6DnbO a63SLUStKgXW2NQO Rjilkh0A k9Lna1ecBRlhhS3YetHZUPUOlOEGnxbvxGI/4jA2 f5U5wltaNBb7O2NR7VX8RrfpFtIjZUzt5h ANRKV jWDSTK1901ZrhC3OnGr0NB oW8wkYlmZQcDHlxjuK1KXUfgqXAJfneqUggu2EagK2cCog69kNpgW6LTBboIftR9pkf6xz9efnVPXkMgByoyRjitjFZW8keiRcAAcHnG1VrjpVtqZox5Dz3Nb5piozhRjEyA5AckZ7Z3qOcE2yk5XIwSe9aKDpyR22l92bG/wCFXbvpgu4gmiNMRKmyjLY9f60m0OjDzShnVj3AJ3q1E4YKR3NELnouY9ChdSAgsvY lNazewS2ERAkXdgeKeiSvInjCJG2Bcd8c/8AdUXtigGFZc5O/cUblWe7icTSrnle52pj2DsY2SZACcMCnapTABeI2wJJOAMetPRmUsuc49aIN094nidkXCOS4zyNq5JZeFM/hglDjBNWmM1EnTbaSFQuBqYksO9VZLK3ijaOPBYetaUezUaxIi37FlPIi/bNCh0iT3wQNJi4MgXy4KlTkgjfOcAnGK51yqXZT4poEWDCKVjwdQ VHLh/AdyTw2Kk/wDGpVLGAa3J2LDFWYejXTuFukUKPTcik SI/HKqM9d3kiqFLbiqLzFn1nJJGc9q2Y9lI5iWkdwDz5M5P1rqextsuRqlI7eXb9anywDwTM/FOpCE n7VHcXRVsDZiOa2UHs7ZRFTl8j/AI96G 1PSen2VhJdyJIZJD4Sb4G4O/60lyqUqHLglRnLeTxQ7MTuAPnUrwk zUMmCAs5JB/A/wBKv9KsIry3nhSxnS5VdUb7 G423z2/PNHrDo6raLaXcEjDOtgTsGHGPzqslG0whxSpnnolYyRqckHA27bVbjhZZNSkBgc4/nwrfR9CsYydNi4A9V5zSvLLpdjBJe3UDqFG5A3OdsVn5U9Ifx2YkyySIGhwFQNrYnvkY/LV9K5DcPnQwKZG2aIdFW26n1gkRN7ux/yFOMjB9O9aaKx6A141kiL7xFjVCQcjILDn4AmrnPHVD8FrTMKZXQc7qe1XEuZHkYA4ym2a269G6cP/AIy6fjvSfp/SIkikdI41dgiEsBqY8AetR5l D O/084N280xwRzk0RigS9i4Bc7b1tP/AB7pAl1 5eY75yasRdI6dEPs7Zh64FHyF0C/zPtnncPTngvWiuFI7k42NTzCJHCuApYhEJOMknAFehydLtWCh7WRh8TWU9uxbdPhtLeGMo88hZsnJCjv9auHNk6FLgrdmadgwJdMZ5FcBRhup lbvonQ4Y7M 9kXytho20YwpHGc70UXpPTsYPT1/wD1SfOkyfjt9jfHYnUkOc8nOMVlPaea5j6n4trKYWCBiEbnsD 1auWFfDyCqvzsdhQfrtjHLdQvJ4ZYwyRIDtqZiiqPkTn5VjxNKR1SM3b9Z6pNqI6rKuCdC6uR9MUc6D7TT3Ey2t 6mRs6JF2B24IoH7TdAltbwQ2MZlgMZkAQHOR9748jNB kzSwdQs3aMqEnAJzvz VdLjGcTO3FnqX KKSw1DKyeGQASdXpj50 6uLxYw0EQkw3mQ Xy/A/z uXtLy3v/awSRTIyFGUdiCP5zWlkgd1ZfEBduxY4NcsoKLVmt2tFOy60b6XESaIkjDySOQeeAMfPf4VkvafqtzN1JTJIZIgdlA8qimdbguLa8MAkZIA2nKNvp7An0Gao20Fo9nqlDB231ngfD9664ccY7RlKTej0XoN0D0yFIdLBF2H474oj47EDQig jGvOehdUbpdyIXcS2crYOf9B7EH6VvvsUALkHP3jjbNcvNBxZrF2iyJJXY KFC/A71ifb7qEg02oYmPQHAPGcnf9K1qXFpq8xGPiDvQb2ls7DqUCvqUSQcEDsdsfWlwup7HP6mP9j7x4uoRKjBMyLrc7aV7/lmjFzeXV11abqVgY4xBw0sgVZYxtpPrn8qAdKtz7wsUiDERJk/p/PWnTsbuZLdhoXVkAHCgdtq7HFOVmK pq i3OCen29zJ7trVxpP l2GRqzkgZPAG1UOo3p6T17Vc2wmjjlZ0hwQuT90jtxvmr3sf0y3t7WSe7wrl8xahnGnuPzoh7SdKtupdPZ/EHjRZKseduRWWcVyUVTxKD 2VyUWZenx Gdxlzv8AlR3pPWoeqW5nhcggYZDyhrB3MvleLBlKnTrJ/n4UvZG69265Gu/hyFo3/A/wU TgjjaCM3Z6b48uDls7civLfbXq3v8A7SJHEwZIMKu R6n8/wBK9Ivgq9PmFu6tOYyEz/uxXicuv/EwzLuT32xUf5krbDlfR7R0Jx/hdoqxuB4KggcL2xV9ZYtbmRpF YrP wWr/AMzOI9UjFOxZdvX45oxJerFIV8GRvr/AErCf2ZaqgW18zkkhQSfLkDaobmN74wGV8LFIJEAbv8AGqsSR7qqcbnc1Zj07AnG/Bqq/CDs8ly0iu5XxANKsMDY9tqHS9LiuItLmOMB2bUFGQSf2xRMvGW0yOhGODzT0nRwVBUqRtpPP0/m1UpyQ6BUVrPZMfd7a2Kca1XS M vzop49yI8kt8hvTppUIJU8HynTSEutNCDUoGcg0pNv2NJAy9t0uZSbgMNaopyOSG5 hIoJ1Lpbh1t7JSsCAsof1zjH6Vpn8O5wZV1hMEDsDXbtfFjZY1DuDjc4 H9K2hy1SZnKKMLLbTGGZnGGiAJUDethZ37z2kRjDF1iUlc8ZFVJbEtazQyKUE/ rlhjG2f5zU1uLmCJEMkeIlAXynJwO9PllGSVCi6CWqVtDOSh2OFFdZnQZj0sSM4J53oc9y2liXYpnBGABURunD bVvgYIrBRLyRVlHgLdKArCSdtZQAtjtn6/zNAmOm72yMc/CjtxYRNDE2mcgnnAfbg7bZoFFaTgsTu64BztXXBpoiza2sqeGAwC7cE88bipJNNxFJbpNpaRSBkZ7c1Tt5QywGByPKD5huCe3y4 VOlkTTrzI5XdmU7Efhj8a5pL i3IGXvQ1YFveI4pNipCnD7ZO/zFUui2y2XXcSkohiPhv6n u5rQF1MR ylkZBsCM/KoAu3hPbKMHJBrTyOmmZ6uy twqfckLgnbVQiTp1j/AIpNfyl/tNOqLRsvGT /zq nu6 doWU4BypIB47A81JJcK77LhAR9f5 lZx16LcrHw3aeGIreVlWLGQV2Fd96MgGJ32/2hhn6EVEz6VQljnOTtpyD/Pypwkkb7yaiByRmhitkgs5Rtu5 7gLjBz/AGqZ7dimsRHV2zVqN3YkSavKfLkZx/bcU NX0jw484PY8fP5VnZpigc1m6uSdjnG3fFPhtpck8jYYJ2P7URETSjS6YC5wRzSig84bWrE5yCe38zRehYlXwGTJCoMbjOMD04pmhg2pSDtvvnt61fhg1AGRV1Z1AA5/nNSrbwBwVXRq5Hx/GlkUoggWckpYatBKhg2eR3p4spQ2hVJJPlcn40eQRqQCyoDz5hSSSKJTlu 3fHfNLMMUBUsGcgy6uNxmlHZhJDm3BZSfvE4xv8AL0okTGG5ywPb505RhRudAII/f9qWY8UULywj1EeEFJIwRsT/ADaknT4SuZY0LjByD8P59autKyNiQltt9tx6c/KkJiZFw5Ctny/AbfqaMmCggevT4mBYRjjPl5HHf5fmKa3SIG1yFSjEbkY n51cjZwWAl1KWPAJwOwpj3ESsA06KUTUdZ2CgZ39NqanLoTikVj0aEyMkZAXVuwODjjt8qis ge6MF94aXk4fB/D86vrNFIQYJVePuUbO2d/0NMuLtUuAHuIY85YLJJ5uCf0Un5VSlIVIZFaIQ4eIl 5PPr/AEqNLWN2k yA2237belW2n8MSI2gsVzjUCcYzxz61HPLKiM2UjbSdQzg/En4cUthSKzWSYVkTKgAjHAzioxbRbONZ2GN810XUjyiMgZI38wP87VPPMAh1uiKMMdJG P jR/Qv5KYjGvAEhQ9jxTvCn1t4PB3JwSM1OtypAjZ1JYZGW9B/emakGMNjb/fTt9g0WBKHUvpxpG4zn4U6PUq6s7AdhvXaVIro6JkNszaW8vG9W8JrAQFQd/XfmlSrO2NehkmEy7DVnjtgVxygY/ZjOnjNKlQMcSgTCLpbPr/AD0qKZssq74OOdzSpUgRGXXCeXII4zUpSN41YFwXGcZ2FKlS7GO0iRA/q/c96ZEndGYZwvPf1pUqtgOW2PiAiQgrsRjsRVa86bBqDMzkyKyP5juMFTjf0zXaVJNpksrr0O1aV2l8SRnYsS0jfE vxqdekWc0aPIjF4goBDkcHI/Mn5EjilSq1OVPYnFEY6NZ 7kojrt/9rZ vPYfQVPaWyzrJHLhlLYYH0XgflSpVKnJrbCMURTdE6fC2RHJlnJJ8VucY9fQnaoT0PpzEN4RTw1GVQ4BGwH4cb tdpVSnL9Hiivc9LscCUxsWRicljuc1y3t7aBNCxYXsM5xSpU8myMUf//Z

couldn't get my herd of kangas - it's winter know around these parts and they are hibernating deep in the bush - so here's a few from the east were it is warmer!


https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBwgHBgkIBwgKCgkLDRYPDQwMDRsUFRAWIB0iIiAdHx8kKDQsJCYxJx8fLT0tMTU3Ojo6Iys/RD84QzQ5OjcBCgoKDQwNGg8PGjclHyU3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3N//AABEIAHYArQMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAABBQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFAAIDBAYBB//EADoQAAIBAwMCAwUHAgYCAwAAAAECAwAEERIhMQVBEyJRBhRhgZEjMnGhscHw0eEVM0JSYvEWJERTkv/EABgBAAMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgME/8QAIhEAAgICAgIDAQEAAAAAAAAAAAECERIhA0ETMRQyUSIE/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwDF9J6fN1K srGAF5ZnVMHIUAcse4AAzRm/9kZ7nrlt0mS7gdZ7d7mK8VCRIi uNyRnH/dCfZ7qNxZzXEltfrYSSRFPHa3MhAOxA7qeDkdge Mkofae51QyP7UmeSPxPDlewzLErDDDV8cYwODp JGaj2QW7f2GuSY44b6OSO6jkCj3d42DIM/dYA m9DZehSWfVYbG/mge9ktpp5rTDf8Ar4jZ1DOMebAzj4b7c3eg9au94J vm5jty6QzzRF3fWCG3YE4yNhngg7VXbqqyR2fidXMk1vDJAks9qGlRXyhBfGWXST3JGM8nFOkU1oop0WV7i1jFwnus1p72btl8kUQHnLfFT5SPUj1ohB7IXTiBXudDzRowBtnMaagCoaTO2xGTggVVlnSLpK9Kg6wPc5pdUymEggZHG2QNlJXg4zVu3vIJruEm5s5LqKNdFzNYxs6BQABrI3K uDstKkTRlrgELJlsYyp0nbIPrTFkV5CpYjSBqOPvYp80eXkw2sAka zb81CcY3HJOaOgXotorSQtpwQCCMfr dVrQeLGQQqtkKMnvXbDV7hcaN2jGdPzHFXtIjhkZYwi6gEJHbnPzqaNdVY25cECPWNQ5NRxsYwChI0kaW9KdDolmOsDzYG2Byag8scqEt/lrjfihrZi6Y 5OssQxOWDA57en7V1cMycgBt19cU2dyCQNJVMHb4jeo4pcSYP4iqoEiZgZWMpO0i4Zf VUoYwZlUsTpzztVtZd/DUeRfujPf1 e9NjAGvGkNnv2qmWdhZy2rJxuAKboOxOFJ5Ap7sUjUDGr4U1WZh5gNqyYzjuoBDkL2BqC4hO7yt5iMlRzkbipJY9Y4PrtXJHadgcHVg5A2z/N6pImilBIVwASByQe1OSVTqJjJBPc4/H86kmj0MRg5K6sr3I5qOa0ZnJjH4h6Yyzb3pIGVzjbOcYFSSRpL/ljz84zzv2qnbyABSfugb4q GjABjfG3OmqETdCR3vo7ZjjJyfhuN/lVV0CudXlIP1ohYLnqCOudTrpPpvtQ65cLMwYZBcj50hv0PnP2e2CdjuacCSuxyD61C WiKoeO/pXWJTyqQB6mlRNCkYqNjt3 FU7l/Oyg4BPbtUzyqys5U8YJA5qpJnWX7NzmmhpBPoMpjumRseZDn44ove3jWMYaGHxFSfAWQZG26g/KgfRRi71OvCY tHeo2zRdNuWcFhFfpq/Axt/ah6NVuJP7T28NpcxXFgoSC7gWRVB2GfT51n3QMm4zz8qK9K6rI1snS7oLp0kW8vDRE/H0pph99jVpF03QJXV3lHpgf6v1/WpV7RliCvL4ZwnmzmnBA8g3w/FNuMwzEINaqcMRtUfiDx421EK5xn0qUFEh ymHw706QfbbkBSeO9QyAB876WAYZ m5qWfQHccsQuTxgU2UPzk43ODkH9qcAwGSMGoXkCvo1af9pp sggae/wCNRQHWciRc9qShTNkbZA3Xim3A8MxyAZGrcemxqJnTxCQ22OB NNAPfeUrp2A7cfhXDkeV9zzsaWQ5JQgSAflmpcsu NzzmimSCItTGQgjOgnHxopaRloxrGoBchVqlNayRHK5yRvRLp8jW6rKp8qjaqZQQ6DoivbYy5ZRIATztQ7qVv8A 1MBvodtvn/aiXRHLGJAq6tQIGaKSdLinnmkGRqJIFTY60ZAK7JJlT5iuB8NqfgvOA68Hy/jWlTo/glS2GyfoK6bG1hkJkIZ9uO1PJE0ZeSGQS5DeXPGMYFMaLchBqw2CrelbEWdpImy6DnbO a63SLUStKgXW2NQO Rjilkh0A k9Lna1ecBRlhhS3YetHZUPUOlOEGnxbvxGI/4jA2 f5U5wltaNBb7O2NR7VX8RrfpFtIjZUzt5h ANRKV jWDSTK1901ZrhC3OnGr0NB oW8wkYlmZQcDHlxjuK1KXUfgqXAJfneqUggu2EagK2cCog69kNpgW6LTBboIftR9pkf6xz9efnVPXkMgByoyRjitjFZW8keiRcAAcHnG1VrjpVtqZox5Dz3Nb5piozhRjEyA5AckZ7Z3qOcE2yk5XIwSe9aKDpyR22l92bG/wCFXbvpgu4gmiNMRKmyjLY9f60m0OjDzShnVj3AJ3q1E4YKR3NELnouY9ChdSAgsvY lNazewS2ERAkXdgeKeiSvInjCJG2Bcd8c/8AdUXtigGFZc5O/cUblWe7icTSrnle52pj2DsY2SZACcMCnapTABeI2wJJOAMetPRmUsuc49aIN094nidkXCOS4zyNq5JZeFM/hglDjBNWmM1EnTbaSFQuBqYksO9VZLK3ijaOPBYetaUezUaxIi37FlPIi/bNCh0iT3wQNJi4MgXy4KlTkgjfOcAnGK51yqXZT4poEWDCKVjwdQ VHLh/AdyTw2Kk/wDGpVLGAa3J2LDFWYejXTuFukUKPTcik SI/HKqM9d3kiqFLbiqLzFn1nJJGc9q2Y9lI5iWkdwDz5M5P1rqextsuRqlI7eXb9anywDwTM/FOpCE n7VHcXRVsDZiOa2UHs7ZRFTl8j/AI96G 1PSen2VhJdyJIZJD4Sb4G4O/60lyqUqHLglRnLeTxQ7MTuAPnUrwk zUMmCAs5JB/A/wBKv9KsIry3nhSxnS5VdUb7 G423z2/PNHrDo6raLaXcEjDOtgTsGHGPzqslG0whxSpnnolYyRqckHA27bVbjhZZNSkBgc4/nwrfR9CsYydNi4A9V5zSvLLpdjBJe3UDqFG5A3OdsVn5U9Ifx2YkyySIGhwFQNrYnvkY/LV9K5DcPnQwKZG2aIdFW26n1gkRN7ux/yFOMjB9O9aaKx6A141kiL7xFjVCQcjILDn4AmrnPHVD8FrTMKZXQc7qe1XEuZHkYA4ym2a269G6cP/AIy6fjvSfp/SIkikdI41dgiEsBqY8AetR5l D O/084N280xwRzk0RigS9i4Bc7b1tP/AB7pAl1 5eY75yasRdI6dEPs7Zh64FHyF0C/zPtnncPTngvWiuFI7k42NTzCJHCuApYhEJOMknAFehydLtWCh7WRh8TWU9uxbdPhtLeGMo88hZsnJCjv9auHNk6FLgrdmadgwJdMZ5FcBRhup lbvonQ4Y7M 9kXytho20YwpHGc70UXpPTsYPT1/wD1SfOkyfjt9jfHYnUkOc8nOMVlPaea5j6n4trKYWCBiEbnsD 1auWFfDyCqvzsdhQfrtjHLdQvJ4ZYwyRIDtqZiiqPkTn5VjxNKR1SM3b9Z6pNqI6rKuCdC6uR9MUc6D7TT3Ey2t 6mRs6JF2B24IoH7TdAltbwQ2MZlgMZkAQHOR9748jNB kzSwdQs3aMqEnAJzvz VdLjGcTO3FnqX KKSw1DKyeGQASdXpj50 6uLxYw0EQkw3mQ Xy/A/z uXtLy3v/awSRTIyFGUdiCP5zWlkgd1ZfEBduxY4NcsoKLVmt2tFOy60b6XESaIkjDySOQeeAMfPf4VkvafqtzN1JTJIZIgdlA8qimdbguLa8MAkZIA2nKNvp7An0Gao20Fo9nqlDB231ngfD9664ccY7RlKTej0XoN0D0yFIdLBF2H474oj47EDQig jGvOehdUbpdyIXcS2crYOf9B7EH6VvvsUALkHP3jjbNcvNBxZrF2iyJJXY KFC/A71ifb7qEg02oYmPQHAPGcnf9K1qXFpq8xGPiDvQb2ls7DqUCvqUSQcEDsdsfWlwup7HP6mP9j7x4uoRKjBMyLrc7aV7/lmjFzeXV11abqVgY4xBw0sgVZYxtpPrn8qAdKtz7wsUiDERJk/p/PWnTsbuZLdhoXVkAHCgdtq7HFOVmK pq i3OCen29zJ7trVxpP l2GRqzkgZPAG1UOo3p6T17Vc2wmjjlZ0hwQuT90jtxvmr3sf0y3t7WSe7wrl8xahnGnuPzoh7SdKtupdPZ/EHjRZKseduRWWcVyUVTxKD 2VyUWZenx Gdxlzv8AlR3pPWoeqW5nhcggYZDyhrB3MvleLBlKnTrJ/n4UvZG69265Gu/hyFo3/A/wU TgjjaCM3Z6b48uDls7civLfbXq3v8A7SJHEwZIMKu R6n8/wBK9Ivgq9PmFu6tOYyEz/uxXicuv/EwzLuT32xUf5krbDlfR7R0Jx/hdoqxuB4KggcL2xV9ZYtbmRpF YrP wWr/AMzOI9UjFOxZdvX45oxJerFIV8GRvr/AErCf2ZaqgW18zkkhQSfLkDaobmN74wGV8LFIJEAbv8AGqsSR7qqcbnc1Zj07AnG/Bqq/CDs8ly0iu5XxANKsMDY9tqHS9LiuItLmOMB2bUFGQSf2xRMvGW0yOhGODzT0nRwVBUqRtpPP0/m1UpyQ6BUVrPZMfd7a2Kca1XS M vzop49yI8kt8hvTppUIJU8HynTSEutNCDUoGcg0pNv2NJAy9t0uZSbgMNaopyOSG5 hIoJ1Lpbh1t7JSsCAsof1zjH6Vpn8O5wZV1hMEDsDXbtfFjZY1DuDjc4 H9K2hy1SZnKKMLLbTGGZnGGiAJUDethZ37z2kRjDF1iUlc8ZFVJbEtazQyKUE/ rlhjG2f5zU1uLmCJEMkeIlAXynJwO9PllGSVCi6CWqVtDOSh2OFFdZnQZj0sSM4J53oc9y2liXYpnBGABURunD bVvgYIrBRLyRVlHgLdKArCSdtZQAtjtn6/zNAmOm72yMc/CjtxYRNDE2mcgnnAfbg7bZoFFaTgsTu64BztXXBpoiza2sqeGAwC7cE88bipJNNxFJbpNpaRSBkZ7c1Tt5QywGByPKD5huCe3y4 VOlkTTrzI5XdmU7Efhj8a5pL i3IGXvQ1YFveI4pNipCnD7ZO/zFUui2y2XXcSkohiPhv6n u5rQF1MR ylkZBsCM/KoAu3hPbKMHJBrTyOmmZ6uy twqfckLgnbVQiTp1j/AIpNfyl/tNOqLRsvGT /zq nu6 doWU4BypIB47A81JJcK77LhAR9f5 lZx16LcrHw3aeGIreVlWLGQV2Fd96MgGJ32/2hhn6EVEz6VQljnOTtpyD/Pypwkkb7yaiByRmhitkgs5Rtu5 7gLjBz/AGqZ7dimsRHV2zVqN3YkSavKfLkZx/bcU NX0jw484PY8fP5VnZpigc1m6uSdjnG3fFPhtpck8jYYJ2P7URETSjS6YC5wRzSig84bWrE5yCe38zRehYlXwGTJCoMbjOMD04pmhg2pSDtvvnt61fhg1AGRV1Z1AA5/nNSrbwBwVXRq5Hx/GlkUoggWckpYatBKhg2eR3p4spQ2hVJJPlcn40eQRqQCyoDz5hSSSKJTlu 3fHfNLMMUBUsGcgy6uNxmlHZhJDm3BZSfvE4xv8AL0okTGG5ywPb505RhRudAII/f9qWY8UULywj1EeEFJIwRsT/ADaknT4SuZY0LjByD8P59autKyNiQltt9tx6c/KkJiZFw5Ctny/AbfqaMmCggevT4mBYRjjPl5HHf5fmKa3SIG1yFSjEbkY n51cjZwWAl1KWPAJwOwpj3ESsA06KUTUdZ2CgZ39NqanLoTikVj0aEyMkZAXVuwODjjt8qis ge6MF94aXk4fB/D86vrNFIQYJVePuUbO2d/0NMuLtUuAHuIY85YLJJ5uCf0Un5VSlIVIZFaIQ4eIl 5PPr/AEqNLWN2k yA2237belW2n8MSI2gsVzjUCcYzxz61HPLKiM2UjbSdQzg/En4cUthSKzWSYVkTKgAjHAzioxbRbONZ2GN810XUjyiMgZI38wP87VPPMAh1uiKMMdJG P jR/Qv5KYjGvAEhQ9jxTvCn1t4PB3JwSM1OtypAjZ1JYZGW9B/emakGMNjb/fTt9g0WBKHUvpxpG4zn4U6PUq6s7AdhvXaVIro6JkNszaW8vG9W8JrAQFQd/XfmlSrO2NehkmEy7DVnjtgVxygY/ZjOnjNKlQMcSgTCLpbPr/AD0qKZssq74OOdzSpUgRGXXCeXII4zUpSN41YFwXGcZ2FKlS7GO0iRA/q/c96ZEndGYZwvPf1pUqtgOW2PiAiQgrsRjsRVa86bBqDMzkyKyP5juMFTjf0zXaVJNpksrr0O1aV2l8SRnYsS0jfE vxqdekWc0aPIjF4goBDkcHI/Mn5EjilSq1OVPYnFEY6NZ 7kojrt/9rZ vPYfQVPaWyzrJHLhlLYYH0XgflSpVKnJrbCMURTdE6fC2RHJlnJJ8VucY9fQnaoT0PpzEN4RTw1GVQ4BGwH4cb tdpVSnL9Hiivc9LscCUxsWRicljuc1y3t7aBNCxYXsM5xSpU8myMUf//Z
https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBwgHBgkIBwgKCgkLDRYPDQwMDRsUFRAWIB0iIiAdHx8kKDQsJCYxJx8fLT0tMTU3Ojo6Iys/RD84QzQ5OjcBCgoKDQwNGg8PGjclHyU3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3N//AABEIAHYArQMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAABBQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFAAIDBAYBB//EADoQAAIBAwMCAwUHAgYCAwAAAAECAwAEERIhMQVBEyJRBhRhgZEjMnGhscHw0eEVM0JSYvEWJERTkv/EABgBAAMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgME/8QAIhEAAgICAgIDAQEAAAAAAAAAAAECERIhA0ETMRQyUSIE/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwDF9J6fN1K srGAF5ZnVMHIUAcse4AAzRm/9kZ7nrlt0mS7gdZ7d7mK8VCRIi uNyRnH/dCfZ7qNxZzXEltfrYSSRFPHa3MhAOxA7qeDkdge Mkofae51QyP7UmeSPxPDlewzLErDDDV8cYwODp JGaj2QW7f2GuSY44b6OSO6jkCj3d42DIM/dYA m9DZehSWfVYbG/mge9ktpp5rTDf8Ar4jZ1DOMebAzj4b7c3eg9au94J vm5jty6QzzRF3fWCG3YE4yNhngg7VXbqqyR2fidXMk1vDJAks9qGlRXyhBfGWXST3JGM8nFOkU1oop0WV7i1jFwnus1p72btl8kUQHnLfFT5SPUj1ohB7IXTiBXudDzRowBtnMaagCoaTO2xGTggVVlnSLpK9Kg6wPc5pdUymEggZHG2QNlJXg4zVu3vIJruEm5s5LqKNdFzNYxs6BQABrI3K uDstKkTRlrgELJlsYyp0nbIPrTFkV5CpYjSBqOPvYp80eXkw2sAka zb81CcY3HJOaOgXotorSQtpwQCCMfr dVrQeLGQQqtkKMnvXbDV7hcaN2jGdPzHFXtIjhkZYwi6gEJHbnPzqaNdVY25cECPWNQ5NRxsYwChI0kaW9KdDolmOsDzYG2Byag8scqEt/lrjfihrZi6Y 5OssQxOWDA57en7V1cMycgBt19cU2dyCQNJVMHb4jeo4pcSYP4iqoEiZgZWMpO0i4Zf VUoYwZlUsTpzztVtZd/DUeRfujPf1 e9NjAGvGkNnv2qmWdhZy2rJxuAKboOxOFJ5Ap7sUjUDGr4U1WZh5gNqyYzjuoBDkL2BqC4hO7yt5iMlRzkbipJY9Y4PrtXJHadgcHVg5A2z/N6pImilBIVwASByQe1OSVTqJjJBPc4/H86kmj0MRg5K6sr3I5qOa0ZnJjH4h6Yyzb3pIGVzjbOcYFSSRpL/ljz84zzv2qnbyABSfugb4q GjABjfG3OmqETdCR3vo7ZjjJyfhuN/lVV0CudXlIP1ohYLnqCOudTrpPpvtQ65cLMwYZBcj50hv0PnP2e2CdjuacCSuxyD61C WiKoeO/pXWJTyqQB6mlRNCkYqNjt3 FU7l/Oyg4BPbtUzyqys5U8YJA5qpJnWX7NzmmhpBPoMpjumRseZDn44ove3jWMYaGHxFSfAWQZG26g/KgfRRi71OvCY tHeo2zRdNuWcFhFfpq/Axt/ah6NVuJP7T28NpcxXFgoSC7gWRVB2GfT51n3QMm4zz8qK9K6rI1snS7oLp0kW8vDRE/H0pph99jVpF03QJXV3lHpgf6v1/WpV7RliCvL4ZwnmzmnBA8g3w/FNuMwzEINaqcMRtUfiDx421EK5xn0qUFEh ymHw706QfbbkBSeO9QyAB876WAYZ m5qWfQHccsQuTxgU2UPzk43ODkH9qcAwGSMGoXkCvo1af9pp sggae/wCNRQHWciRc9qShTNkbZA3Xim3A8MxyAZGrcemxqJnTxCQ22OB NNAPfeUrp2A7cfhXDkeV9zzsaWQ5JQgSAflmpcsu NzzmimSCItTGQgjOgnHxopaRloxrGoBchVqlNayRHK5yRvRLp8jW6rKp8qjaqZQQ6DoivbYy5ZRIATztQ7qVv8A 1MBvodtvn/aiXRHLGJAq6tQIGaKSdLinnmkGRqJIFTY60ZAK7JJlT5iuB8NqfgvOA68Hy/jWlTo/glS2GyfoK6bG1hkJkIZ9uO1PJE0ZeSGQS5DeXPGMYFMaLchBqw2CrelbEWdpImy6DnbO a63SLUStKgXW2NQO Rjilkh0A k9Lna1ecBRlhhS3YetHZUPUOlOEGnxbvxGI/4jA2 f5U5wltaNBb7O2NR7VX8RrfpFtIjZUzt5h ANRKV jWDSTK1901ZrhC3OnGr0NB oW8wkYlmZQcDHlxjuK1KXUfgqXAJfneqUggu2EagK2cCog69kNpgW6LTBboIftR9pkf6xz9efnVPXkMgByoyRjitjFZW8keiRcAAcHnG1VrjpVtqZox5Dz3Nb5piozhRjEyA5AckZ7Z3qOcE2yk5XIwSe9aKDpyR22l92bG/wCFXbvpgu4gmiNMRKmyjLY9f60m0OjDzShnVj3AJ3q1E4YKR3NELnouY9ChdSAgsvY lNazewS2ERAkXdgeKeiSvInjCJG2Bcd8c/8AdUXtigGFZc5O/cUblWe7icTSrnle52pj2DsY2SZACcMCnapTABeI2wJJOAMetPRmUsuc49aIN094nidkXCOS4zyNq5JZeFM/hglDjBNWmM1EnTbaSFQuBqYksO9VZLK3ijaOPBYetaUezUaxIi37FlPIi/bNCh0iT3wQNJi4MgXy4KlTkgjfOcAnGK51yqXZT4poEWDCKVjwdQ VHLh/AdyTw2Kk/wDGpVLGAa3J2LDFWYejXTuFukUKPTcik SI/HKqM9d3kiqFLbiqLzFn1nJJGc9q2Y9lI5iWkdwDz5M5P1rqextsuRqlI7eXb9anywDwTM/FOpCE n7VHcXRVsDZiOa2UHs7ZRFTl8j/AI96G 1PSen2VhJdyJIZJD4Sb4G4O/60lyqUqHLglRnLeTxQ7MTuAPnUrwk zUMmCAs5JB/A/wBKv9KsIry3nhSxnS5VdUb7 G423z2/PNHrDo6raLaXcEjDOtgTsGHGPzqslG0whxSpnnolYyRqckHA27bVbjhZZNSkBgc4/nwrfR9CsYydNi4A9V5zSvLLpdjBJe3UDqFG5A3OdsVn5U9Ifx2YkyySIGhwFQNrYnvkY/LV9K5DcPnQwKZG2aIdFW26n1gkRN7ux/yFOMjB9O9aaKx6A141kiL7xFjVCQcjILDn4AmrnPHVD8FrTMKZXQc7qe1XEuZHkYA4ym2a269G6cP/AIy6fjvSfp/SIkikdI41dgiEsBqY8AetR5l D O/084N280xwRzk0RigS9i4Bc7b1tP/AB7pAl1 5eY75yasRdI6dEPs7Zh64FHyF0C/zPtnncPTngvWiuFI7k42NTzCJHCuApYhEJOMknAFehydLtWCh7WRh8TWU9uxbdPhtLeGMo88hZsnJCjv9auHNk6FLgrdmadgwJdMZ5FcBRhup lbvonQ4Y7M 9kXytho20YwpHGc70UXpPTsYPT1/wD1SfOkyfjt9jfHYnUkOc8nOMVlPaea5j6n4trKYWCBiEbnsD 1auWFfDyCqvzsdhQfrtjHLdQvJ4ZYwyRIDtqZiiqPkTn5VjxNKR1SM3b9Z6pNqI6rKuCdC6uR9MUc6D7TT3Ey2t 6mRs6JF2B24IoH7TdAltbwQ2MZlgMZkAQHOR9748jNB kzSwdQs3aMqEnAJzvz VdLjGcTO3FnqX KKSw1DKyeGQASdXpj50 6uLxYw0EQkw3mQ Xy/A/z uXtLy3v/awSRTIyFGUdiCP5zWlkgd1ZfEBduxY4NcsoKLVmt2tFOy60b6XESaIkjDySOQeeAMfPf4VkvafqtzN1JTJIZIgdlA8qimdbguLa8MAkZIA2nKNvp7An0Gao20Fo9nqlDB231ngfD9664ccY7RlKTej0XoN0D0yFIdLBF2H474oj47EDQig jGvOehdUbpdyIXcS2crYOf9B7EH6VvvsUALkHP3jjbNcvNBxZrF2iyJJXY KFC/A71ifb7qEg02oYmPQHAPGcnf9K1qXFpq8xGPiDvQb2ls7DqUCvqUSQcEDsdsfWlwup7HP6mP9j7x4uoRKjBMyLrc7aV7/lmjFzeXV11abqVgY4xBw0sgVZYxtpPrn8qAdKtz7wsUiDERJk/p/PWnTsbuZLdhoXVkAHCgdtq7HFOVmK pq i3OCen29zJ7trVxpP l2GRqzkgZPAG1UOo3p6T17Vc2wmjjlZ0hwQuT90jtxvmr3sf0y3t7WSe7wrl8xahnGnuPzoh7SdKtupdPZ/EHjRZKseduRWWcVyUVTxKD 2VyUWZenx Gdxlzv8AlR3pPWoeqW5nhcggYZDyhrB3MvleLBlKnTrJ/n4UvZG69265Gu/hyFo3/A/wU TgjjaCM3Z6b48uDls7civLfbXq3v8A7SJHEwZIMKu R6n8/wBK9Ivgq9PmFu6tOYyEz/uxXicuv/EwzLuT32xUf5krbDlfR7R0Jx/hdoqxuB4KggcL2xV9ZYtbmRpF YrP wWr/AMzOI9UjFOxZdvX45oxJerFIV8GRvr/AErCf2ZaqgW18zkkhQSfLkDaobmN74wGV8LFIJEAbv8AGqsSR7qqcbnc1Zj07AnG/Bqq/CDs8ly0iu5XxANKsMDY9tqHS9LiuItLmOMB2bUFGQSf2xRMvGW0yOhGODzT0nRwVBUqRtpPP0/m1UpyQ6BUVrPZMfd7a2Kca1XS M vzop49yI8kt8hvTppUIJU8HynTSEutNCDUoGcg0pNv2NJAy9t0uZSbgMNaopyOSG5 hIoJ1Lpbh1t7JSsCAsof1zjH6Vpn8O5wZV1hMEDsDXbtfFjZY1DuDjc4 H9K2hy1SZnKKMLLbTGGZnGGiAJUDethZ37z2kRjDF1iUlc8ZFVJbEtazQyKUE/ rlhjG2f5zU1uLmCJEMkeIlAXynJwO9PllGSVCi6CWqVtDOSh2OFFdZnQZj0sSM4J53oc9y2liXYpnBGABURunD bVvgYIrBRLyRVlHgLdKArCSdtZQAtjtn6/zNAmOm72yMc/CjtxYRNDE2mcgnnAfbg7bZoFFaTgsTu64BztXXBpoiza2sqeGAwC7cE88bipJNNxFJbpNpaRSBkZ7c1Tt5QywGByPKD5huCe3y4 VOlkTTrzI5XdmU7Efhj8a5pL i3IGXvQ1YFveI4pNipCnD7ZO/zFUui2y2XXcSkohiPhv6n u5rQF1MR ylkZBsCM/KoAu3hPbKMHJBrTyOmmZ6uy twqfckLgnbVQiTp1j/AIpNfyl/tNOqLRsvGT /zq nu6 doWU4BypIB47A81JJcK77LhAR9f5 lZx16LcrHw3aeGIreVlWLGQV2Fd96MgGJ32/2hhn6EVEz6VQljnOTtpyD/Pypwkkb7yaiByRmhitkgs5Rtu5 7gLjBz/AGqZ7dimsRHV2zVqN3YkSavKfLkZx/bcU NX0jw484PY8fP5VnZpigc1m6uSdjnG3fFPhtpck8jYYJ2P7URETSjS6YC5wRzSig84bWrE5yCe38zRehYlXwGTJCoMbjOMD04pmhg2pSDtvvnt61fhg1AGRV1Z1AA5/nNSrbwBwVXRq5Hx/GlkUoggWckpYatBKhg2eR3p4spQ2hVJJPlcn40eQRqQCyoDz5hSSSKJTlu 3fHfNLMMUBUsGcgy6uNxmlHZhJDm3BZSfvE4xv8AL0okTGG5ywPb505RhRudAII/f9qWY8UULywj1EeEFJIwRsT/ADaknT4SuZY0LjByD8P59autKyNiQltt9tx6c/KkJiZFw5Ctny/AbfqaMmCggevT4mBYRjjPl5HHf5fmKa3SIG1yFSjEbkY n51cjZwWAl1KWPAJwOwpj3ESsA06KUTUdZ2CgZ39NqanLoTikVj0aEyMkZAXVuwODjjt8qis ge6MF94aXk4fB/D86vrNFIQYJVePuUbO2d/0NMuLtUuAHuIY85YLJJ5uCf0Un5VSlIVIZFaIQ4eIl 5PPr/AEqNLWN2k yA2237belW2n8MSI2gsVzjUCcYzxz61HPLKiM2UjbSdQzg/En4cUthSKzWSYVkTKgAjHAzioxbRbONZ2GN810XUjyiMgZI38wP87VPPMAh1uiKMMdJG P jR/Qv5KYjGvAEhQ9jxTvCn1t4PB3JwSM1OtypAjZ1JYZGW9B/emakGMNjb/fTt9g0WBKHUvpxpG4zn4U6PUq6s7AdhvXaVIro6JkNszaW8vG9W8JrAQFQd/XfmlSrO2NehkmEy7DVnjtgVxygY/ZjOnjNKlQMcSgTCLpbPr/AD0qKZssq74OOdzSpUgRGXXCeXII4zUpSN41YFwXGcZ2FKlS7GO0iRA/q/c96ZEndGYZwvPf1pUqtgOW2PiAiQgrsRjsRVa86bBqDMzkyKyP5juMFTjf0zXaVJNpksrr0O1aV2l8SRnYsS0jfE vxqdekWc0aPIjF4goBDkcHI/Mn5EjilSq1OVPYnFEY6NZ 7kojrt/9rZ vPYfQVPaWyzrJHLhlLYYH0XgflSpVKnJrbCMURTdE6fC2RHJlnJJ8VucY9fQnaoT0PpzEN4RTw1GVQ4BGwH4cb tdpVSnL9Hiivc9LscCUxsWRicljuc1y3t7aBNCxYXsM5xSpU8myMUf//Z
https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBwgHBgkIBwgKCgkLDRYPDQwMDRsUFRAWIB0iIiAdHx8kKDQsJCYxJx8fLT0tMTU3Ojo6Iys/RD84QzQ5OjcBCgoKDQwNGg8PGjclHyU3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3N//AABEIAHYArQMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAABBQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFAAIDBAYBB//EADoQAAIBAwMCAwUHAgYCAwAAAAECAwAEERIhMQVBEyJRBhRhgZEjMnGhscHw0eEVM0JSYvEWJERTkv/EABgBAAMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgME/8QAIhEAAgICAgIDAQEAAAAAAAAAAAECERIhA0ETMRQyUSIE/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwDF9J6fN1K srGAF5ZnVMHIUAcse4AAzRm/9kZ7nrlt0mS7gdZ7d7mK8VCRIi uNyRnH/dCfZ7qNxZzXEltfrYSSRFPHa3MhAOxA7qeDkdge Mkofae51QyP7UmeSPxPDlewzLErDDDV8cYwODp JGaj2QW7f2GuSY44b6OSO6jkCj3d42DIM/dYA m9DZehSWfVYbG/mge9ktpp5rTDf8Ar4jZ1DOMebAzj4b7c3eg9au94J vm5jty6QzzRF3fWCG3YE4yNhngg7VXbqqyR2fidXMk1vDJAks9qGlRXyhBfGWXST3JGM8nFOkU1oop0WV7i1jFwnus1p72btl8kUQHnLfFT5SPUj1ohB7IXTiBXudDzRowBtnMaagCoaTO2xGTggVVlnSLpK9Kg6wPc5pdUymEggZHG2QNlJXg4zVu3vIJruEm5s5LqKNdFzNYxs6BQABrI3K uDstKkTRlrgELJlsYyp0nbIPrTFkV5CpYjSBqOPvYp80eXkw2sAka zb81CcY3HJOaOgXotorSQtpwQCCMfr dVrQeLGQQqtkKMnvXbDV7hcaN2jGdPzHFXtIjhkZYwi6gEJHbnPzqaNdVY25cECPWNQ5NRxsYwChI0kaW9KdDolmOsDzYG2Byag8scqEt/lrjfihrZi6Y 5OssQxOWDA57en7V1cMycgBt19cU2dyCQNJVMHb4jeo4pcSYP4iqoEiZgZWMpO0i4Zf VUoYwZlUsTpzztVtZd/DUeRfujPf1 e9NjAGvGkNnv2qmWdhZy2rJxuAKboOxOFJ5Ap7sUjUDGr4U1WZh5gNqyYzjuoBDkL2BqC4hO7yt5iMlRzkbipJY9Y4PrtXJHadgcHVg5A2z/N6pImilBIVwASByQe1OSVTqJjJBPc4/H86kmj0MRg5K6sr3I5qOa0ZnJjH4h6Yyzb3pIGVzjbOcYFSSRpL/ljz84zzv2qnbyABSfugb4q GjABjfG3OmqETdCR3vo7ZjjJyfhuN/lVV0CudXlIP1ohYLnqCOudTrpPpvtQ65cLMwYZBcj50hv0PnP2e2CdjuacCSuxyD61C WiKoeO/pXWJTyqQB6mlRNCkYqNjt3 FU7l/Oyg4BPbtUzyqys5U8YJA5qpJnWX7NzmmhpBPoMpjumRseZDn44ove3jWMYaGHxFSfAWQZG26g/KgfRRi71OvCY tHeo2zRdNuWcFhFfpq/Axt/ah6NVuJP7T28NpcxXFgoSC7gWRVB2GfT51n3QMm4zz8qK9K6rI1snS7oLp0kW8vDRE/H0pph99jVpF03QJXV3lHpgf6v1/WpV7RliCvL4ZwnmzmnBA8g3w/FNuMwzEINaqcMRtUfiDx421EK5xn0qUFEh ymHw706QfbbkBSeO9QyAB876WAYZ m5qWfQHccsQuTxgU2UPzk43ODkH9qcAwGSMGoXkCvo1af9pp sggae/wCNRQHWciRc9qShTNkbZA3Xim3A8MxyAZGrcemxqJnTxCQ22OB NNAPfeUrp2A7cfhXDkeV9zzsaWQ5JQgSAflmpcsu NzzmimSCItTGQgjOgnHxopaRloxrGoBchVqlNayRHK5yRvRLp8jW6rKp8qjaqZQQ6DoivbYy5ZRIATztQ7qVv8A 1MBvodtvn/aiXRHLGJAq6tQIGaKSdLinnmkGRqJIFTY60ZAK7JJlT5iuB8NqfgvOA68Hy/jWlTo/glS2GyfoK6bG1hkJkIZ9uO1PJE0ZeSGQS5DeXPGMYFMaLchBqw2CrelbEWdpImy6DnbO a63SLUStKgXW2NQO Rjilkh0A k9Lna1ecBRlhhS3YetHZUPUOlOEGnxbvxGI/4jA2 f5U5wltaNBb7O2NR7VX8RrfpFtIjZUzt5h ANRKV jWDSTK1901ZrhC3OnGr0NB oW8wkYlmZQcDHlxjuK1KXUfgqXAJfneqUggu2EagK2cCog69kNpgW6LTBboIftR9pkf6xz9efnVPXkMgByoyRjitjFZW8keiRcAAcHnG1VrjpVtqZox5Dz3Nb5piozhRjEyA5AckZ7Z3qOcE2yk5XIwSe9aKDpyR22l92bG/wCFXbvpgu4gmiNMRKmyjLY9f60m0OjDzShnVj3AJ3q1E4YKR3NELnouY9ChdSAgsvY lNazewS2ERAkXdgeKeiSvInjCJG2Bcd8c/8AdUXtigGFZc5O/cUblWe7icTSrnle52pj2DsY2SZACcMCnapTABeI2wJJOAMetPRmUsuc49aIN094nidkXCOS4zyNq5JZeFM/hglDjBNWmM1EnTbaSFQuBqYksO9VZLK3ijaOPBYetaUezUaxIi37FlPIi/bNCh0iT3wQNJi4MgXy4KlTkgjfOcAnGK51yqXZT4poEWDCKVjwdQ VHLh/AdyTw2Kk/wDGpVLGAa3J2LDFWYejXTuFukUKPTcik SI/HKqM9d3kiqFLbiqLzFn1nJJGc9q2Y9lI5iWkdwDz5M5P1rqextsuRqlI7eXb9anywDwTM/FOpCE n7VHcXRVsDZiOa2UHs7ZRFTl8j/AI96G 1PSen2VhJdyJIZJD4Sb4G4O/60lyqUqHLglRnLeTxQ7MTuAPnUrwk zUMmCAs5JB/A/wBKv9KsIry3nhSxnS5VdUb7 G423z2/PNHrDo6raLaXcEjDOtgTsGHGPzqslG0whxSpnnolYyRqckHA27bVbjhZZNSkBgc4/nwrfR9CsYydNi4A9V5zSvLLpdjBJe3UDqFG5A3OdsVn5U9Ifx2YkyySIGhwFQNrYnvkY/LV9K5DcPnQwKZG2aIdFW26n1gkRN7ux/yFOMjB9O9aaKx6A141kiL7xFjVCQcjILDn4AmrnPHVD8FrTMKZXQc7qe1XEuZHkYA4ym2a269G6cP/AIy6fjvSfp/SIkikdI41dgiEsBqY8AetR5l D O/084N280xwRzk0RigS9i4Bc7b1tP/AB7pAl1 5eY75yasRdI6dEPs7Zh64FHyF0C/zPtnncPTngvWiuFI7k42NTzCJHCuApYhEJOMknAFehydLtWCh7WRh8TWU9uxbdPhtLeGMo88hZsnJCjv9auHNk6FLgrdmadgwJdMZ5FcBRhup lbvonQ4Y7M 9kXytho20YwpHGc70UXpPTsYPT1/wD1SfOkyfjt9jfHYnUkOc8nOMVlPaea5j6n4trKYWCBiEbnsD 1auWFfDyCqvzsdhQfrtjHLdQvJ4ZYwyRIDtqZiiqPkTn5VjxNKR1SM3b9Z6pNqI6rKuCdC6uR9MUc6D7TT3Ey2t 6mRs6JF2B24IoH7TdAltbwQ2MZlgMZkAQHOR9748jNB kzSwdQs3aMqEnAJzvz VdLjGcTO3FnqX KKSw1DKyeGQASdXpj50 6uLxYw0EQkw3mQ Xy/A/z uXtLy3v/awSRTIyFGUdiCP5zWlkgd1ZfEBduxY4NcsoKLVmt2tFOy60b6XESaIkjDySOQeeAMfPf4VkvafqtzN1JTJIZIgdlA8qimdbguLa8MAkZIA2nKNvp7An0Gao20Fo9nqlDB231ngfD9664ccY7RlKTej0XoN0D0yFIdLBF2H474oj47EDQig jGvOehdUbpdyIXcS2crYOf9B7EH6VvvsUALkHP3jjbNcvNBxZrF2iyJJXY KFC/A71ifb7qEg02oYmPQHAPGcnf9K1qXFpq8xGPiDvQb2ls7DqUCvqUSQcEDsdsfWlwup7HP6mP9j7x4uoRKjBMyLrc7aV7/lmjFzeXV11abqVgY4xBw0sgVZYxtpPrn8qAdKtz7wsUiDERJk/p/PWnTsbuZLdhoXVkAHCgdtq7HFOVmK pq i3OCen29zJ7trVxpP l2GRqzkgZPAG1UOo3p6T17Vc2wmjjlZ0hwQuT90jtxvmr3sf0y3t7WSe7wrl8xahnGnuPzoh7SdKtupdPZ/EHjRZKseduRWWcVyUVTxKD 2VyUWZenx Gdxlzv8AlR3pPWoeqW5nhcggYZDyhrB3MvleLBlKnTrJ/n4UvZG69265Gu/hyFo3/A/wU TgjjaCM3Z6b48uDls7civLfbXq3v8A7SJHEwZIMKu R6n8/wBK9Ivgq9PmFu6tOYyEz/uxXicuv/EwzLuT32xUf5krbDlfR7R0Jx/hdoqxuB4KggcL2xV9ZYtbmRpF YrP wWr/AMzOI9UjFOxZdvX45oxJerFIV8GRvr/AErCf2ZaqgW18zkkhQSfLkDaobmN74wGV8LFIJEAbv8AGqsSR7qqcbnc1Zj07AnG/Bqq/CDs8ly0iu5XxANKsMDY9tqHS9LiuItLmOMB2bUFGQSf2xRMvGW0yOhGODzT0nRwVBUqRtpPP0/m1UpyQ6BUVrPZMfd7a2Kca1XS M vzop49yI8kt8hvTppUIJU8HynTSEutNCDUoGcg0pNv2NJAy9t0uZSbgMNaopyOSG5 hIoJ1Lpbh1t7JSsCAsof1zjH6Vpn8O5wZV1hMEDsDXbtfFjZY1DuDjc4 H9K2hy1SZnKKMLLbTGGZnGGiAJUDethZ37z2kRjDF1iUlc8ZFVJbEtazQyKUE/ rlhjG2f5zU1uLmCJEMkeIlAXynJwO9PllGSVCi6CWqVtDOSh2OFFdZnQZj0sSM4J53oc9y2liXYpnBGABURunD bVvgYIrBRLyRVlHgLdKArCSdtZQAtjtn6/zNAmOm72yMc/CjtxYRNDE2mcgnnAfbg7bZoFFaTgsTu64BztXXBpoiza2sqeGAwC7cE88bipJNNxFJbpNpaRSBkZ7c1Tt5QywGByPKD5huCe3y4 VOlkTTrzI5XdmU7Efhj8a5pL i3IGXvQ1YFveI4pNipCnD7ZO/zFUui2y2XXcSkohiPhv6n u5rQF1MR ylkZBsCM/KoAu3hPbKMHJBrTyOmmZ6uy twqfckLgnbVQiTp1j/AIpNfyl/tNOqLRsvGT /zq nu6 doWU4BypIB47A81JJcK77LhAR9f5 lZx16LcrHw3aeGIreVlWLGQV2Fd96MgGJ32/2hhn6EVEz6VQljnOTtpyD/Pypwkkb7yaiByRmhitkgs5Rtu5 7gLjBz/AGqZ7dimsRHV2zVqN3YkSavKfLkZx/bcU NX0jw484PY8fP5VnZpigc1m6uSdjnG3fFPhtpck8jYYJ2P7URETSjS6YC5wRzSig84bWrE5yCe38zRehYlXwGTJCoMbjOMD04pmhg2pSDtvvnt61fhg1AGRV1Z1AA5/nNSrbwBwVXRq5Hx/GlkUoggWckpYatBKhg2eR3p4spQ2hVJJPlcn40eQRqQCyoDz5hSSSKJTlu 3fHfNLMMUBUsGcgy6uNxmlHZhJDm3BZSfvE4xv8AL0okTGG5ywPb505RhRudAII/f9qWY8UULywj1EeEFJIwRsT/ADaknT4SuZY0LjByD8P59autKyNiQltt9tx6c/KkJiZFw5Ctny/AbfqaMmCggevT4mBYRjjPl5HHf5fmKa3SIG1yFSjEbkY n51cjZwWAl1KWPAJwOwpj3ESsA06KUTUdZ2CgZ39NqanLoTikVj0aEyMkZAXVuwODjjt8qis ge6MF94aXk4fB/D86vrNFIQYJVePuUbO2d/0NMuLtUuAHuIY85YLJJ5uCf0Un5VSlIVIZFaIQ4eIl 5PPr/AEqNLWN2k yA2237belW2n8MSI2gsVzjUCcYzxz61HPLKiM2UjbSdQzg/En4cUthSKzWSYVkTKgAjHAzioxbRbONZ2GN810XUjyiMgZI38wP87VPPMAh1uiKMMdJG P jR/Qv5KYjGvAEhQ9jxTvCn1t4PB3JwSM1OtypAjZ1JYZGW9B/emakGMNjb/fTt9g0WBKHUvpxpG4zn4U6PUq6s7AdhvXaVIro6JkNszaW8vG9W8JrAQFQd/XfmlSrO2NehkmEy7DVnjtgVxygY/ZjOnjNKlQMcSgTCLpbPr/AD0qKZssq74OOdzSpUgRGXXCeXII4zUpSN41YFwXGcZ2FKlS7GO0iRA/q/c96ZEndGYZwvPf1pUqtgOW2PiAiQgrsRjsRVa86bBqDMzkyKyP5juMFTjf0zXaVJNpksrr0O1aV2l8SRnYsS0jfE vxqdekWc0aPIjF4goBDkcHI/Mn5EjilSq1OVPYnFEY6NZ 7kojrt/9rZ vPYfQVPaWyzrJHLhlLYYH0XgflSpVKnJrbCMURTdE6fC2RHJlnJJ8VucY9fQnaoT0PpzEN4RTw1GVQ4BGwH4cb tdpVSnL9Hiivc9LscCUxsWRicljuc1y3t7aBNCxYXsM5xSpU8myMUf//Z


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 22, 2018)

gumbud said:


> yes Imgur - but does it only load up all the same size or can you adjust?



I play with my pic sizes on ms-paint before submitting to Imgur.
However, Imgur does seem to have its size limits.


----------



## gumbud (Jun 23, 2018)

How's about this for a unique kanga picture??

https://au.news.yahoo.com/kanga-brew-manky-roo-snapped-waiting-bar-drink-040113667.html


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 23, 2018)

Summer here in Dallas, yesterday it hit 100F for the first time this summer!!


----------



## gumbud (Jun 23, 2018)

wots that in centigrade? -we don't do old world charms!


----------



## gumbud (Jun 23, 2018)

As I drive out of our street I have three options - straight across the highway into the back road to town OR turn left and take the highway to Broome - a cute seaside town - famous for its pearls some 2 hrs away and a popn of 16,000 and where my dear son lives with his family. Yes I do visit occasionally but NOT frequently. He has a crazy Thai wife and three kids who sit in their rooms with Ipads ; so don't converse much!

OR turn right and take the highway to Derby passing small businesses on the left side only - the right is virgin land waiting for a new housing estate to be built - but there is no money; no people and no jobs!! - yippee! First encounter in town is the petrol station on the left and Woolworths on the right, as well as an new super duper furniture/Tv/ kitchen ware store! We have lovely boab trees many years old running right up the center of the main drag! - on the way to the jetty which is the end of town we have ; police station; tourist center ; council chambers ; post office of course ; fishing gear shop etc etc and then straight through marsh land to the 180 degree jetty - I think I can do a pick of that later? - we still shop ore and other goods out from the jetty on smaller barges which take them to the big ships!! phew I'm tired after that drive!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 23, 2018)

gumbud said:


> wots that in centigrade? -we don't do old world charms!


----------



## gumbud (Jun 24, 2018)

not sure if this is gonna work here but I'll give it a try. now this is a biggish bugger and we sometimes call it a 'big red'


[video]https://www.theguardian.com/sport/video/2018/jun/24/kangaroo-invades-pitch-at-football-match-in-canberra-video?utm_source=esp&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign  =GU+Today+AUS+v1+-+AUS+morning+mail+callout&utm_term=279068&subid=26  363714&CMP=ema_632[/video]


----------



## Lara (Jun 24, 2018)

awww....he's huge but endearing how he's just chilling out while wanting to be a part of it all. He's got the best seat in the house. No shame

Beautiful Ranch! What is that pretty tree in the from that looks like it has pink blossoms all over it. Aren't you having winter there now? 

So your pic worked with the link but if you want the pic to show up without the link...

I use https://postimages.org . It's free, quick, easy, and lets you resize your pick in the first step if you want (there's a drop-down menu of size choices). 

Drag the pic to your desktop.

When you get to the last step, highlight the second line down, then click on the icon to the far right of that line to copy the url. Then come here to SF and 

paste.


----------



## gumbud (Jun 24, 2018)

hmm I'll read that again later - yes I do use postimages just for funny pics etc where you referring to the video clip? - the tree is a very dangerous but beautiful bourganvillia [can never spell that one] don't get tangled up with it! yes it is winter with very chiily 12 morns and beautiful 28 C days - instead of 38! so we are in one of our two season 'the dry' the other one being - gone on I'll let you guess that one!


----------



## Lara (Jun 25, 2018)

No, not a video, first line was referring to a photo of the roo laying down on the field and secondly I was referring to a photo of your ranch house with, what looks to be, a flowering tree (white or light pink)


----------



## gumbud (Jun 26, 2018)

don't know what happened there Lara - others seemed to see it?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 26, 2018)

I had to use a different browser to view the video. My Android browser would not load it and I switched to Firefox..


----------



## gumbud (Jun 26, 2018)

yes I've come across that - now that we have the option of multiple browsers they all have different styles. I remember on another site that some very technical member could never post a youtube or view one whilst the rest of us could, It does require a bit of experimentation I guess?


----------



## gumbud (Jun 27, 2018)

ozzie billabong in the top end with resting pelican and submerged crocs!!


----------



## gumbud (Jun 27, 2018)

oh and there's the submerged croc dead center of photo!


----------



## Lara (Jun 27, 2018)

Beautiful serene lily pads, reflections, pelican....and then little surprise element lurking there! 

The perfect photo. Monet (Water Lillies paintings) had nuthin' over you 

Is that on your property? Lucky you. The first photo (with reflections) would be a wonderful subject for a painting.


----------



## Lara (Jun 27, 2018)

"Water Lillies" 1905 - Monet


----------



## Lara (Jun 27, 2018)

gumbud said:


> ...the tree is a very dangerous but beautiful bourganvillia [can never spell that one] don't get tangled up with it!


When I lived in Cardiff-by-the-Sea in San Diego, Bougainvillea was everywhere. I had one this color in a huge hanging basket.

This pic is from Mission deAlcala in La Jolla CA. 

Interesting to note is that Bougainvillea was first discovered 1768 (just a year before the Mission was built) in Brazil by a French Navy admiral in Brazil


----------



## gumbud (Jun 27, 2018)

no unfortunately not on the property - that was taken out in the bush some 12 hrs away at my sons place - yes I just clicked the shutter and didn't realize I was so good at it!! I would leave home at 4am in the morning and drive all day for 12 hrs and get to his place at 4pm for a cold beer - with coffee stops on the way of course as a safety feature! - I  love driving through the ozzie bush and usually on tarmac or bitumen or concrete. You can stop where ever and just turn off the engine and then it hits you  - dead silence and it's absolutely magic - the resting lunch time bush with no traffic sounds!


----------



## gumbud (Jun 27, 2018)

lovely bourganinvilliea  but not to be tangled with!!


----------



## gumbud (Jun 27, 2018)

now wots this one called - on the left that is!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2018)

A crane?


----------



## gumbud (Jun 27, 2018)

can you be more specific? - you have half a point so far!


----------

